# Year end sales are on!



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I brought you the EMS 50% off sale and I am back with a few more (though not as good). We all know that Sierra Snowboards (Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100) is having their sale, but here are a few others that kicked off. 20-30% off almost all 2010 gear. 

Tactics Board Shop: Snowboard / Skate / Surf / Clothing / Gear
Buckmans Ski & Snowboard Shop - Burton Snowboards, Spyder, Kjus Jackets, K2 skis
Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo

Let's update this thread as more retailers put 2010 gear on sale. I have also noticed a few local places go to 30% off as well.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

They have started but seem a bit limited yet at evo and dogfunk. Once everything goes on sale I'll be more interested.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Evo has 25% off everything in the outlet part. I just picked up a pair of ride delta's for 93 bucks


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the links.

Isn't sierra supposed to have some good loot this sunday?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

REI also has all their stuff on sale now

For example you can get Burton Cartel's @ REI for the same price as Sierra...so if you have one near by you can get them now rather than waiting for shipping.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

20% is still really nothing compared to what the sales will be in another week or 2.


----------



## buboarder12 (Jan 20, 2010)

if you have heard of Sierra for awhile you will realize these sales are weak and that the fun has not come close to starting yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

buboarder12 said:


> if you have heard of Sierra for awhile you will realize these sales are weak and that the fun has not come close to starting yet


I hope your right. I'm resisting all these temptation sale for a new board until price drops even further. Hope I don't shoot myself in the foot for next season gear.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

buboarder12 said:


> if you have heard of Sierra for awhile you will realize these sales are weak and that the fun has not come close to starting yet


You can wait for better sales but on some items you risk not finding your size or color or whatever specific thing you are looking for. Also you get to use it less time this season


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> You can wait for better sales but on some items you risk not finding your size or color or whatever specific thing you are looking for. Also you get to use it less time this season


Its true that the selection does down A LOT, however if you search on all the sites, google, ebay, amazon, etc, I have always been able to find SOMEWHERE with what I was looking for. It gets harder to find, but as long as its not 2 seasons old, its always findable.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Its true that the selection does down A LOT, however if you search on all the sites, google, ebay, amazon, etc, I have always been able to find SOMEWHERE with what I was looking for. It gets harder to find, but as long as its not 2 seasons old, its always findable.


Really? I find that hard to believe.

The selection drops significantly for all the popular gear on these low sales, because most people know the chances of anything but Pink Burton Cartels or tiny 146/giant 165 boards being left is not likely.

The moral of the story is if you have something you really want, buy it at 20% off and be happy.
Is an extra 40-50 dollars off an item worth not getting it at all potentially? I know a few people here have posted about waiting for Never Summer boards to go further on sale, yea...have fun with that. If you can find them for 450 or less you should just be happy lol...


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Really? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> The selection drops significantly for all the popular gear on these low sales, because most people know the chances of anything but Pink Burton Cartels or tiny 146/giant 165 boards being left is not likely.
> 
> ...


Debating grabbing one of those right now... A local shop just launched their 30% off sale on all current gear, and they've still got an Evo in a size I'd consider riding for the park. A month ago, I paid only a little bit less for my Nitro Team Gullwing. If I hadn't just bought that and gotten my new Data's (about to mount now) to go with it, I'd have an Evo stored away for next season right now (snow locally is CRAP, and wouldn't wanna ruin a 3rd new base on it this season).


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I just bought a parkstar for 35% off... I'm excited!


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Really? I find that hard to believe.
> 
> The selection drops significantly for all the popular gear on these low sales, because most people know the chances of anything but Pink Burton Cartels or tiny 146/giant 165 boards being left is not likely.
> 
> ...


It could be because I have a pretty standard size in everything so they probably tend to be the highest stocked sizes. Also I have never bought a NS board or anything like that. Yeah I know that some things get pretty hard to find, but thats usually where EBay and Craigslist come in. There is usually somebody selling something brand new on there. Or at least used a couple times at a great used price.

I whole heartedly agree that if you want it NOW, 20% off is still a great discount and nothing to sneeze at, and you should pick it up. However if you really need those few extra $$ then you could probably chance it and wait another month. The look will be more difficult, but I'm sure it'll be somewhere.

A great place is Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100. If you buy from there right now at the current 20% off and then things drop to 40% off within like 30 days, then they will send you the price difference back (may be in a gift card or cash, not sure).


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Sales so far*

ARBOR Snowboards on Sale at Suburban Blend

CAPITA Snowboards on Sale at Suburban Blend

I'll be putting more on sale tomorrow


----------

